# Wormer for sensitive stomach??



## diane g (Mar 7, 2017)

milibenax & cestem make her sick?! 1yr old maltichon....any advice


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Panucur 10% liquid is very gentle, suitable for small puppies too. Being a liquid, you can measure it accurately for the weight of the dog rather than trying to break a tablet into bits.


----------



## diane g (Mar 7, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> Panucur 10% liquid is very gentle, suitable for small puppies too. Being a liquid, you can measure it accurately for the weight of the dog rather than trying to break a tablet into bits.


thanks, ill try it but ive read it dosent treat all the worms??


----------



## diane g (Mar 7, 2017)

diane g said:


> thanks, ill try it but ive read it dosent treat all the worms??


will ask vet in april when i take her for her booster


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think there is a product on the market that treats all species of worms.

Do you know you can test for worms? www.wormcount.com If the results show your dog has a worm burden you can then take those results to the vets for the most suitable treatment or you can obviously speak to your vet for advice about the best worm prevention/treatment plan for your Dog.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

diane g said:


> milibenax & cestem make her sick?! 1yr old maltichon....any advice


Cestem I believe is the same ingredients as in Drontal plus, which has made two of the dogs I have owned over the years sick after taking it. Both do well on panacur, you can get a paste and also granules. They do roundworm and the most common type of tape worm.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-455777

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-455688


----------



## diane g (Mar 7, 2017)

where do i get it from? panacur


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

diane g said:


> where do i get it from? panacur


Any of the online veterinary pharmacies. VetUK, Medivet etc. Just google it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

diane g said:


> where do i get it from? panacur


There are several reputable on line vet pharmacies that you can get it from. You can get it from vets although its usually more expensive I usually use vet medic and found them really reliable and have been using them for years, but there are others.


----------

